# Pinarello Treviso, but what year?



## d3rf (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope someone can help me out, I'm looking to buy a second hand Pinarello Treviso, but I can't seem to find any information on it. I understand that Pinarello still make the Treviso, but it's a hybrid bike now, rather than a road bike. 

I've included a pic of the Treviso below, I just hope someone knows where there's some info about older Pinarello's. Anyone like to guess at the year?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Who cares....*

... it's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

d3rf said:


> I hope someone can help me out, I'm looking to buy a second hand Pinarello Treviso, but I can't seem to find any information on it. I understand that Pinarello still make the Treviso, but it's a hybrid bike now, rather than a road bike.
> 
> I've included a pic of the Treviso below, I just hope someone knows where there's some info about older Pinarello's. Anyone like to guess at the year?


I have a similar paint job on my 2001/2 Asolo (lower end than a Treviso). Mine is red with yellow flames. It has the Pinarello stamp everywhere and tons of chrome. It uses the 'Dolmen' tubeset which is Deda's SL class steel.

Dude, despite its weight it is teh sweetest bike I have ever ridden and I will NEVER sell it. I suggest you buy this bike ASAP. And if you don't, please forward the contact details of the seller to me at [email protected] and I will buy it.



GORGEOUS


----------

